# help v frustrated



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies!

Those of u u who don't know me- I've been approved for egg sharing with an anh of 55.2 I have pcos and no periods.

Was matched on the planning appt and have waited with baited breath for my recipient to have a period so I could take the pill and align our cycles but its now 6 weeks on and she still hasn't had her period

Spoke to the clinic on Friday and she is due in for a baseline scan tomorrow and if she is nowhere near period they are going to re-match me with someone else.

I feel soooo frustrated and that time is passing so quickly- we were told that egg collection would be 1st week of Sept but that seems to be fading fast!

Help ladies, please could anyone reassure me as I'm feeling pretty low at the mo (which isn't like me at all) and that I'm at a standstill x

Hope ur all well love to u all

Donna Xxxxx


----------

